# Bosch RA1171



## woodendigits (Apr 30, 2006)

So, as most of you know, Bosch is willing to make things right with me on my 1180 table. I really think I can get them to send an RA1171 instead, since it would save them a couple dimes, and to be honest, I think its design would be better for me than the 1200 they're wanting to send. So, my question here is who has had any experience with the RA1171? I know LBrandt has one and is waiting to put a router in it, but is there anyone else out there who has one? I notice it has an aluminum mount plate instead of the flakey phenolic one the other models have. Maby LBrandt can give me a quality review on the table top and fence assembly. (?) But then again, I really wonder why this thing is priced under $200? Hmm. Never know, it may be a winner.

Thanks gang.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

woodendigits said:


> So, as most of you know, Bosch is willing to make things right with me on my 1180 table. I really think I can get them to send an RA1171 instead, since it would save them a couple dimes, and to be honest, I think its design would be better for me than the 1200 they're wanting to send. So, my question here is who has had any experience with the RA1171? I know LBrandt has one and is waiting to put a router in it, but is there anyone else out there who has one? I notice it has an aluminum mount plate instead of the flakey phenolic one the other models have. Maby LBrandt can give me a quality review on the table top and fence assembly. (?) But then again, I really wonder why this thing is priced under $200? Hmm. Never know, it may be a winner.
> 
> Thanks gang.


woodendigits,

If Bosch wants to send you a RA1200 I would take them up on it. What have you got to lose.

Or have them send it to me and I will send you my RA1180.


----------



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Woodendigits,
This is LBrandt in response to your postings about the 1180. Yes, I have the RA1171, with the metal mounting plate, and I like it very much, but as you know, I still haven't put a router in it. I'm still deciding on which one to get (I'll probably go with the Bosch 1617EVSPK). I'm really a novice when it comes to routers, but I wonder about the quality of the 1200. Didn't you (or someone) mention that some of the Amazon reviews on it didn't sound very good? And when I looked at the 1200 on the Bosch website just now, it says that it has a "No-Flex phenolic router mounting plate with levelers", so you'd still be getting a Bosch phenolic mounting plate. 
You might consider asking Bosch to replace the 1180 with the RA1181. I've seen the RA1181 on the Bosch website, (the website doesn't even show the 1180 anymore) and it shows that the 1181 has a metal mounting plate, unlike the one on your 1180. 
(I posted the specs on the 1181 a few days ago). 
I must assume that the fact that they've changed model numbers from 1180 to 1181 means that they've improved something, and that something may be the mounting plate. It seems to me that if you like everything else on the 1180 except the plate, then the 1181 might be a good idea. 
One thing to consider about the 1171 is this. My RA1171 has a floor (an MDF bottom), and although it seems like a good idea in the sense that it (along with the sides and front door) encloses everything, it makes the usable depth a little less than the 1180/1181. I had been considering getting the tall Bosch 1619EVS 3 1/4 HP router for it, but Bosch tells me that the 1619EVS will be a tight fit in my 1171. The router that I'll probably get (the 1617EVSPK) will fit easily, but the 1171 table might give you a problem someday if you want to mount a really tall router in it.
Louis


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Louis, if you read any of the posts Woodendigits made the problem was not with the mounting plate, it was the fence. Tightening the sliding faces should not pull them off square and that is what the problem was. Phenolic plates are fine, as are aluminum plates. In the real world having your plate .005-.01" convex is fine since the bit height in relationship to the wood will remain constant. Flat is ideal. Problems occur when the plate is concave by any amount. This causes the bit's cutting depth to vary. The reason people use aluminum is to avoid the sag when mounting a heavy router. Phenolic will not sag if the plate is designed properly, even with a heavy router.(Rousseau plates are guaranteed not to sag) As far as clearance for a router in a table that has a base, 1" clearance is enough for good ventilation and for sliding your fingers underneath to lift.


----------



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Mike,
I'm sorry, I guess that I misunderstood the nature of the problem. I'm still a novice, with a table that I haven't even used yet. Anyway, I hope that Woodendigits winds up with a good product, whichever table it turns out to be. 
Louis


----------



## wwhi (Aug 12, 2005)

woodendigits,

I have the Bosch RA1200 with a 1619EVS router mounted to it. I am just getting started in woodworking and have not used it much yet. You may not get the impression from the Bosch website, but if you actually see a RA1200 it is a very sturdy and large table good for supporting workpieces. I think the work surface is around 2' X 4' maybe almost twice the size of Bosch's other tables that you mentioned. It is still portable with the folding legs in case you have to store or move it to another location but it is very heavy. Probably why GoonMan would trade his RA1180 for the RA1200.

wwhi


----------

